

Samsung: Apple made Galaxy Tab a 'household name' - nextparadigms
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/tablets/apple-made-galaxy-tab-a-household-name-samsung-20111214-1ou9r.html

======
electic
What is Galaxy Tab?

